# Sulawesi Shrimp!



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Today I was finally able to make the purchase of Cardinal shrimps and White orchids to add into the 1 month old tank. Currently the tank is housing 4 types of sulawesi shrimp:

7 x Cardinals Shrimp
7 x White Orchids Shrimp
6 x Red Goldflake Shrimp
1 x Harlequin Shrimp

and a bunch of cherry shrimp, fire reds, and a couple rilli shrimp. I also had about 12 purple zebra shrimp (even though I regret it since they hide within the cracks and I have yet to see them since first day). Lastly I have 2 yellow posso snails which are fabulous!

So far so good in terms of survivorship. I only lost one red goldflake shrimp. As for the Harlequin I only have 1 because it was the last one at the store and the store owner simply gave it to me free pretty much.

I hope the shrimps will do well in the tank since all of them made it past the first day of acclimatization. I hope more algae and will grow onto the lava rocks too. 

So far water parameters are pH = ~8.0, gH = 5-6, kH = 5-6. These are balanced by crushed coral mixed into the substrate (bad idea to mix it in I know)

For anyone who have suggestions on what to feed the shrimps feel free to post


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. Sad to hear that Harlequins are all gone from the store.


----------



## sean24 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice looking aquascape. I would recommend an occasional piece of boiled organic spinach. My crystal reds really like it.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

sean24 said:


> Nice looking aquascape. I would recommend an occasional piece of boiled organic spinach. My crystal reds really like it.


I will do so this weekend after I go grocery shopping. I'm curious whether or not the sulawesi shrimps would venture out to eat it. I'll give it a try and let everyone know.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Just wondering how your Sulawesi doing after a month and what you have done to keep them alive.

Thanks.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

The sulawesi shrimps are doing fine. The cardinals which were tank bred are actually very easy. The goldflake ones however have all been hiding and I am thinking the population isn't doing too well. With that said the orchids are doing well too. I don't do anything to the tank except top up with rain water through slow dripping bucket. Also I feed spirulina tablets, fry powder mix, and regular shrimp food. Cardinal shrimps however love to graze on green algae on rocks. Now that green algae are growing on all the surfaces they like to spread out instead of hiding within cracks.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

kevinli1021 said:


> The sulawesi shrimps are doing fine. The cardinals which were tank bred are actually very easy. The goldflake ones however have all been hiding and I am thinking the population isn't doing too well. With that said the orchids are doing well too. I don't do anything to the tank except top up with rain water through slow dripping bucket. Also I feed spirulina tablets, fry powder mix, and regular shrimp food. Cardinal shrimps however love to graze on green algae on rocks. Now that green algae are growing on all the surfaces they like to spread out instead of hiding within cracks.


This is awesome, and thanks for the update. Where did you get your Sulawesi?


----------

